
Who's Happiest? Startup or FAANG (and Microsoft) Workers? - jedberg
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2019/10/17/best-faang-companies-to-work-for-vs-startups.html
======
jedberg
The results say startup workers are happiest, but having worked for Netflix I
can say I was equally happy there as I was at a startup. Each offers their
unique challenges and rewards.

